# garbage disposal help



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I hav a customer who put in a new countops and sink. When i sinstalled a Insikerator Pro compact the drain connection was about 1 3./8" to low does anybody no of another brand or a special mounting ring that will bring the disposal higher so i can make grade.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Turn the disposal 90 straight down and into a p trap?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I take it that the measurement is to the drain on the disposal and not on the disposal waster arm.

If the disposal waste arm is included get rid of it and install a disposal kit with a schedule 40 p-trap and street desanco to pick up an inch or so.

When the disposal is lower than the drain arm in the wall there are no magic pills and the drain arm needs lowered. This happens a lot when the home center bids a kitchen and their estimator only measures the cabinets and counter top.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

yes Richard

if i put a deep seal trap on the garbage disposal will hold water.
I have investigated lowering the drain arm, but it runs vertically for 4' and then 90s througha exterior wall tee, and then picks up a lavatory with a tee on its side and continues vertically for at least another 2 or 3 feet vertically. I quit tracking it because i could not cut anymore drywall that would be concealed behind the dishwasher.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like your customer should have called you before they had Home Depot or, Lowes install their new kitchen cabinets, granite counter top, and deep undermount sink... :laughing:

I assume that they told the customer that they couldn't do it and that they needed to call a plumber...

It should only cost a couple of, hundred bux to have it done... :laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I had the exact same thing two months ago. They called me after the fact. I had to lower the santee in the wall and found out it wasn't even vented this was from a previous remodel where the sink was moved from under the kitchen window to a single bowl in the corner.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it a DBL compartment sink? Did you use the 90? In some places it is common practice to use a flanged TP instead of the 90. That may gain the height you need.

http://www.winthropsupply.com/products.aspx/j-b-products-plastic-tubular-telescopic-disposal-waste


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Our code allows for a use of a deep seal trap up to 4 inches I believe. Haven't looked at it for awhile so not sure if it is specifically for certain situations. 

I like the idea of the sch 40 trap. Had to do that myself. One trap for the disposal, and then the other side had its own.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A deep seal P trap is not going to going to lower the drain, it will just have a deeper seal.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> A deep seal P trap is not going to going to lower the drain, it will just have a deeper seal.



I miss read the OP, my mistake. 

Cut the back of the cabinet out, fix piping, put a piece of stained luan back in place. It makes it looks nice. 

I think I learned that on here from Themaster. :laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like an illegal connection with a tee on its side for the lavatory and should be installed properly. Sorry to hear the customer had a piece of garbage cabinet and countertop company invovled. I have seen extensions for the disposal. I have never come across a shorter one. That does not mean it is not made. Give insinkerator a call. I am guessing that it is a stainless undercounter mount sink.


Question; what kind of toe kick area do they presently have? Can the base cabinets be raised and a deeper toe kick plate be installed?

That is an installation issue with the cabiinet and countertop people and the home owner should receive that at no charge from them.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

sch. 40 trap is shorter in distance than a tubular trap. spigot desanco will have the slipnut at the same height as the st 90 in the trap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Insinkerator Compact is as shallow an installation as you can get....

If you had an older cover control model you may have had wiggle room going to the compact...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> A deep seal P trap is not going to going to lower the drain, it will just have a deeper seal.


I think they are not referring to a "real" deep seal trap, but turning a standard c.p. brass u-bend backwards (long end on the trap arm, short on the tailpiece. It'll give you an inch or so.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I think they are not referring to a "real" deep seal trap, but turning a standard c.p. brass u-bend backwards (long end on the trap arm, short on the tailpiece. It'll give you an inch or so.


Yea it will usually flood the disposer as well causing stink, poor drainage, and a shortened service life as well.... 

Hardly something a good plumber wants his name on...

So yea this is one of those situations where you say, "I don't give a rats azz what the clowns in the orange or, blue smock told you, the only way to do this job right is lower the drain or, eliminate the disposer. Take your pick!"

If they don't like the choices let them hire a hack....

You'll be back! :laughing:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

*This probably won't work*

http://www.keeneymfg.com/cad_drawing/141/original/293pc.PDF?1260479541


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

The problem is that the drain outlet of the disposer is lower than the drain stub out of the wall.

Part of this is because the countertop company installed the wrong sink.k

However I am trying to find a solution that will satisfy all parties. The home is now rented on a weekly basis until labor day.

I was hoping that there was a disposal without a DW drain that would not be as low as a standard insinkerator, or a special collar that would lift the disposal an 11/2 inches or so.


To put the correct sink in the coutertop will need removed and taken back to fabrication for recutting and polishing.

I may need to try an find a sink to fit the hole. i beleive i will need a 28x18x dbl basin with the small disposer side.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you got access from underneath?

What would it take to run a new line?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

try something like this. It worked for these people


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

But really there is nothing. I had the same situation a couple months ago. We never got called back out so I assume they deleted the disposal


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> The problem is that the drain outlet of the disposer is lower than the drain stub out of the wall.
> 
> Part of this is because the countertop company installed the wrong sink.k
> 
> ...



Have you removed the back of the cabinet base to see how it's roughed in? Is changing the rough in an option?

Have you looked at other disposal options?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Get rid of the garbage disposal. Problem solved.



You're not going to find anything that mounts closer.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I take it that the measurement is to the drain on the disposal and not on the disposal waster arm.
> 
> If the disposal waste arm is included get rid of it and install a disposal kit with a schedule 40 p-trap and street desanco to pick up an inch or so.


 I've done this a few times -- I usually replace the trap 90 with a San-Tee, which gains you about an 1-1/4" of depth and allows you to install a C/O adapter and plug into the horizontal opening of the San-Tee.


----------

